# Problem With Bose CD Changer "ERR 1"



## dragan411 (Apr 29, 2004)

I purchased a 2001 Pathfinder SE about 6 months ago. I haven't had any problems at all until a few days ago when my CD player stopped working. Up until then it had worked perfectly with both regular CD's and CD-R's. Now, it will still load and eject the CD's but will not play after about 20 secs of trying to read a disc I get an "*ERR 1*" message on the display and then the stereo shuts off. I've tried a lens cleaner and even compressed air but no luck. Anyone have any suggestions? I live in Western Canada (Calgary) and I'm not sure if there is anyone here that can service a Bose CD player. Do you think I'd be better off just purchasing an aftermarket Changer and replacing? Ay sugestions on compatible brands/models (I'd prefer to leave the rest of the system alone). Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

Bose is crap first of all. They use the cheapest quality materials to manufacture them and they sound like crap. I have an Eclipse headunit, but I don't know how much you want to spend. I also had a pioneer which was a decent one for the money. Basically, when you're looking for a headunit, pay attention to pre-out voltage. Some are 2v all they way up to 16v(Eclipse makes it, and it's VERY expensive). The higher the pre-out, the better the music quality. My Pioneer had a 2.7v and my Eclipse has a 5v, and I notice a nice difference. Hope this helps.


----------



## nocdmike (Feb 10, 2005)

dragan411 said:


> I purchased a 2001 Pathfinder SE about 6 months ago. I haven't had any problems at all until a few days ago when my CD player stopped working. Up until then it had worked perfectly with both regular CD's and CD-R's. Now, it will still load and eject the CD's but will not play after about 20 secs of trying to read a disc I get an "*ERR 1*" message on the display and then the stereo shuts off. I've tried a lens cleaner and even compressed air but no luck. Anyone have any suggestions? I live in Western Canada (Calgary) and I'm not sure if there is anyone here that can service a Bose CD player. Do you think I'd be better off just purchasing an aftermarket Changer and replacing? Ay sugestions on compatible brands/models (I'd prefer to leave the rest of the system alone). Thanks in advance.


I'm having the same problem. Anyone know what to do to fix this? 
Thanks much!
Mike


----------



## loupgarou (Aug 21, 2005)

*same problem*

Am having the same problem as well. Has anyone found a solution? - thanks - ciao - pjl


nocdmike said:


> I'm having the same problem. Anyone know what to do to fix this?
> Thanks much!
> Mike


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

The players are toast, the lasers are out of alignment. Cleaning them rarely helps and usually makes the problems worse. Recalibrating them is more expensive than fixing them, and cannot be done with out an o-scope. Buy aftermarket decks, and be prepared to buy speakers too along with bypassing any amps that bose integrated. Sorry guys, you are s.o.l.


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, the laser unit is probably dead. Like many PS2's the laser head inside burns out after awhile. You should call up the manufacturer to see if you can send it back for a repair... if it's too expensive and too long of a wait, you can always buy another CD player.

You can also try opening it up to get to the laser unit ... turn over the laser to see if there's a caliberation screw that adjusts the voltage going to the laser. All PlayStation2's have these and I used to fix them as a hobby. You will want to turn the screw clockwise by about 5 to 10 degrees to raise the voltage, then put everything back together and see if your cd player still craps out or not. (make sure the power is off while you're doing this, or you might accidentally short out your cd player)

It's usually a long and time consuming process, and most of the times when the laser unit is dead, it won't help trying to adjust the voltage. You can do this as the very last option, since it will void any warranty you have on the cd player. You might also want to see if you can find a replacement laser unit and replace it yourself.


----------

